# Crystal red shrimp =]



## chrisdup (Jun 12, 2014)

Very beautiful shrimps! The white looks very solid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks =]. I'm going to get a few pictures of some baby's now  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Not really good pictures at all haha! But at least I was able to get them in the view of the camera lol. I also noticed I have two culls that's are almost if not pure red looking. They were both next to earth other but really hard to see. If u look at the picture toward the top right area u will see a little red dot 








It's super small but still cool seeing the different colors of the baby's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisdup (Jun 12, 2014)

Nice photos again! Even that I'm not sure if I'm seeing the red ones[emoji848] lol
Interesting setup, it's unusual to see a barebottom shrimp tank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

chrisdup said:


> Nice photos again! Even that I'm not sure if I'm seeing the red ones[emoji848] lol
> Interesting setup, it's unusual to see a barebottom shrimp tank.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea haha. I feel as if im the only one who has a BB with absolutely no dirt even no separator like some do 50/50 BB to aqua soil. I just make sure the levels stay at a good constant level i have had no problems. today i realized that for the past three weeks i have been adding a little too much water buffer for the RO and the tds has been at 170 lol. Oh well haha, these fellas seem to be hardy lol. Idk how i didnt ketch it till now lol.


----------

